# spl meter in REW with a EMM-6



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a Emm-6 mic. From Cross spectrum labs. I want to use the spl meter in REW to adjust the levels of my 5.2 system.

1. I know to measure the front part of my system i just point the mic forward at the front part of the system. But what about the side speakers. Should i turn the mic to measure the spl. The axis would be of by 90 degrees if i leave the mic pointed forward. Should i rotate it towards the side speakers when measuring them? 

2. What should i use as a reference level. The center channel or the front two mains. Dialogue being the most important. Or just us the front to mains?


Still learning HT systems


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You only need to point the mic at the speakers if you’re doing frequency response measurements. If you’re merely interested in SPL measurements for the purposes of calibrating your speaker levels, then you can set the mic straight up at the listening position. That way the mic will “see” all the speakers the same. The speakers are all supposed to be set at the same dB level but some people like to bump up the center channel a bit higher, for better dialog acuity.

BTW, you do know that with that mic, REW’s SPL meter has to be calibrated against a stand-alone meter, right? Otherwise any readings REW’s meter gives you won’t be accurate.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

